# Installing an STS



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm just about convinced myself to buy the STS system. I calculated the cost for parts for the setup I like at about 7400.00 give or take. Now... how much should an installation cost? I simply don't have the time or the tools to do it on my own, and I want it done right. I'm in central Illinois if that helps...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> I'm just about convinced myself to buy the STS system. I calculated the cost for parts for the setup I like at about 7400.00 give or take. Now... how much should an installation cost? I simply don't have the time or the tools to do it on my own, and I want it done right. I'm in central Illinois if that helps...


We charged $550.00 - $700.00 depending on options.... damn good kit man, I've done two and love them.:cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, thats not as bad as I thought!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I think I'm going to go the same way, with the turbo over the supercharger. I've had quite a few SC cars, but never a turbo. I was talking to David from STS, he said they had an 05 which dynoed 517 rwhp and 517 ft/lb of torque on only 7 pounds. They had another on 12 pounds which made 714 rwhp. That's wild. 
I just wish I could find someone around here who had one, I'd like to FEEL the lag, or lack thereof. I know turbos have come a long way since the lag-monsters of the 70s/80s, but it's still something I'd like to experience before I go and dump $7k. 
I'm really interested to hear your impressions after you get yours installed, so please post back if you have time.
Good Luck!


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I own the very first 05 -06 GTO STS turbo kit. So if you got questions I can try to help. My kit is not together yet as the block is taking 3 weeks to get machined. Also it is now far from a stock STS setup. I have personaly rode in a few other cars with the STS turbo kit and all I got to say was what lag. If your going to be making over 600RWHP you might want some lag so you can hook up.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Cool, and thanks for the info! I too would love to take a ride/drive an STS equipped car before I dump that kind of money into it. I take it this isn't something a shadetree mechanic can do... 600 rwhp would be awesome.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Make shure you get a new drivetrain from BMR if your aiming for 600 RWHP. Also when you call STS your going to need abit bigger turbo.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd planned to replace the drivesaft at the least... along with some rear end parts. After tonight I'm really in the mood to drop some $$$ into this car and make her really mean...


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

What type of money are you taking here? 10K or 30+K


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> I'm just about convinced myself to buy the STS system. I calculated the cost for parts for the setup I like at about 7400.00 give or take. Now... how much should an installation cost? I simply don't have the time or the tools to do it on my own, and I want it done right. I'm in central Illinois if that helps...


This is for sale on ls1gto.com..........http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80749&page=3


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Hrmm.... that doesn't sound too bad... thanks!


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> I'm just about convinced myself to buy the STS system. I calculated the cost for parts for the setup I like at about 7400.00 give or take. Now... how much should an installation cost? I simply don't have the time or the tools to do it on my own, and I want it done right. I'm in central Illinois if that helps...


Before you dump all that money on a rear mounted STS. Please look at the APS turbo for the LS2. Way better in my opinion. If you hav'nt ridden in either one.


----------

